# I cant believe this!!



## Reaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Release of The Hobbit delayed until 2014


----------



## FireBird (Nov 9, 2012)

The Hobbit is still scheduled for a December 2012 release with two more movies in 2013 and 2014.

The link doesn't work btw.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Should work now.


----------



## FatCat (Nov 9, 2012)

What a bummer, I was looking forward to it. Hope these movies don't turn into a massive waiting game.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 9, 2012)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 9, 2012)

I know. I can't believe that site would even post that. But is it true?


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes.  Yes it is.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 10, 2012)

All I can find is that it is due for US release on 14 Dec 2012... it would be a crippling blow to the studios if true.
[I can't get the link to work so...]


----------



## Ireth (Nov 10, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> [I can't get the link to work so...]



He's trolling. It's not a real link. /killjoy


----------



## FatCat (Nov 10, 2012)

That link is broke, but it is true.

http://www.nypost.com//news/national/Hobbit_Delayed_A2xX05HV0qNfa6E8QQD7tJ?utm_medium=rss&utm_content=National]Release of The Hobbit delayed, production company under fire - NYPOST.com


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 10, 2012)

Angry Nerd goes to find whoever started a rumor about the Hobbit movie being delayed until 2014.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Nov 12, 2012)

...I don't get it. It's not April yet, is is? 

While on the subject, though, I still don't quite understand how they are supposed to turn the Hobbit into _three _feature-length movies.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 12, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> ...I don't get it. It's not April yet, is is?
> 
> While on the subject, though, I still don't quite understand how they are supposed to turn the Hobbit into _three _feature-length movies.



It isn't just material from the book The Hobbit. They're also filming material from The Lord of the Rings appendices that were going on at the same time but were not dramatized in The Hobbit.


----------



## Cosmolien (Nov 19, 2012)

Its not true they wouldn't do it when the whole film is ready.

Trololololo


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 19, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> It isn't just material from the book The Hobbit. They're also filming material from The Lord of the Rings appendices that were going on at the same time but were not dramatized in The Hobbit.



Plus Peter Jackson has access to JRR tolkien's notes that weren't included in the book. That sounds promising.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 20, 2012)

It is true that Peter Jackson hates animals.


----------

